# [SOLVED] 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.



## 24pepsigreat (Jan 2, 2010)

When going from 1st gear to second and pressing the gas it wants to jump and jerk. It also does it when traveling down the road and i lift off the accelerator about 2 0r 3 second and then press the accelerator. I have noticed a hole in the accelerator pump rubber boot on the carb. Could that be the prob. Or vaccum line ??? I have replaced spark plugs, plug wires, dist.cap and rotor button. Please help its aggravating to drive!!!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*

Yea check the Diafram if I remember right there isn't supposed to be a hole in there. and replace ANY vac lines that you even suspect might be even slightly worn.


----------



## 24pepsigreat (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*

ok thanks, but the hole is not in the diaphram its on the rubber boot on the pump,, internet site says the accelerator pump has nothing to do with the engine after it warms up,, all the pump does is squirt a little gas into the carb. when the engine is cold


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*

The accel pump has a lot to do with any carbureted engine and that little squirt of fuel gets the rpms up until vacuum can pull the needed gas into the intake. I think your source is confusing choke with accel pump.... the choke is only needed when the engine is cold but the pump is required any time you want to increase rpms.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*

The accelerator pump is the most important part of a Carb, the accelerator pump squirts gas into the carb, not the intake, it happens when ever you press on the gas pedal. Also on a carb that old, make sure all the bolts are tight and that the throttle plate bushings aren't worn out. Toyota carb's are funny creatures, you can rebuild one yourself but only 50% of the rebuilds at home are successful. Before you go ripping into a Toyota carb, check the fuel pressure coming from the pump, if its low you wall have the same symptoms you have with a bad carb.


----------



## 24pepsigreat (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*



wolfen1086 said:


> The accelerator pump is the most important part of a Carb, the accelerator pump squirts gas into the carb, not the intake, it happens when ever you press on the gas pedal. Also on a carb that old, make sure all the bolts are tight and that the throttle plate bushings aren't worn out. Toyota carb's are funny creatures, you can rebuild one yourself but only 50% of the rebuilds at home are successful. Before you go ripping into a Toyota carb, check the fuel pressure coming from the pump, if its low you wall have the same symptoms you have with a bad carb.





Thanks wolfen1085 and SABL I will change the accelerator pump try that see if that fixes it,, i will reply back. Thanks again


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*

let us know if it makes ANY difference at all in any gear. I looked din my Toyota book for my old 89 pickup, ( covered 85-92) and it doesn't even show a breakdown of the carb, so if you end up rebuilding it make sure the kit comes with Instructions, but personally I'd have it professionally rebuilt or just replace it completely.
Also check for an Intake manifold gasket leak. (just thought of that)


----------



## 24pepsigreat (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*



24pepsigreat said:


> Thanks wolfen1085 and SABL I will change the accelerator pump try that see if that fixes it,, i will reply back. Thanks again



Hey fellows,

I changed the accelerator diaphram and it did to seem to help some, buy it still wants to jerk and jump especially when slowing down to make a turn and shift to 2nd gear and when i mash the gas thats when it jerks and jumps


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*

Any vacuum leaks anywhere on the entire engine? 
What speed are you shifting into 2nd gear at, when I had my Toy I had to shift into second no slower than 16 mph or she'd buck like a wild horse.
Also now that the accelerator pump is fixed, check the butterfly plate bushings on each side and in the middle, the brass bushings might be worn out on the shaft, that allows too much air in the carb and screws with it too. Another thing believe it or not is the Carb base plate, that's a thick gasket, and no matter what they tell you in school that gasket goes bad occasionally too.
If you can't find a vacuum leak the next thing is a compression check.


----------



## 24pepsigreat (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*

Hey fellows thanks for all your help.
I got aggravated with it the way it was acting so I stopped in at the local Toyota Dealship. A mechanic rode with me and after a few minutes we stopped , he took a vaccum line off the EGR value and its been riding perfect ever since.When i replaced the head gasket i cleaned out the pipe that goes to the EGR cause it was stopped up with carbon. If I had left it stopped up it would of been running right. Sometimes trying to do a good thing is not a good thing so the mechanic said lol. Thanks again


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 87 t0y0ta 4x4 4 clylinder 22r carb.*

Great to hear!! The engine was running too lean.... same problem I had with a 83 Dodge van. The dealer mechanic broke the housing for the idle enrichment screw and stuck a small ball bearing in the EGR vac hose. I removed it when I did a valve job (many years later) but had to block the hose off to keep it running. I had no clue how bad the mechanic messed up my carb at that time but remember the long wait and smell of silicone after the "fix" that I thought was under warranty (WRONG...cost me $150 for him to mess up a van that only had 45k miles). 

Again, good to hear and thanks for letting us know the end of the story. I will mark it solved.

Come back any time!!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool glad to hear it wasn't the carb, just remember to replace the EGR valve before you go for inspection


----------

